# My Red X Avatar



## Precious (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't see my avatar (I don't know if you can) and it meets all of the necessary qualifications. I've cruised some geek sites and found that it is common and there are a myriad of issues possibly involved, many people are not successful fixing it. It's not just mine either, some of your avatars (only a few) are red xs. I don't have this problem anywhere else (that I can recall). Any advice?


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2007)

The only reason I can think of, is that the forum Avatar folder does not have the right permission to allow photos to be uploaded into it.

What you should so is upload your avatar to something like photobucket, and and link to it from there.


----------



## Asa (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't see your red X....

Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Precious (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Ian, but I tried that too. I take it you see a red x in place of my avatar as well? I publish my photos through photobucket and have no trouble, just the avatar.

OGIGA - What do you see? Nothing? No red x? It's no big deal it's just frustrating that I can't solve what seems to be a simple technical issue.

The avatar is a 1x1" black and white image of the character Karen Cooper from George Romero's "Night of the Living Dead". It's not gory and has no motion animation. Just a bw image. It meets all the requirements of size/pixels and the profile page accepts it as though it were publishing it, but it's a red x. If I can't get it to work I'm just going to take it off.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 14, 2007)

I see your red X.

Test with a different avatar. If it works, then try to upload your "Night of the Living Dead" avatar again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

I see nothing at all, not even a placeholder. Maybe it's a firefox thing.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

I removed the red x. Give me the link to your photobucket pic and I will see if I can make it work.


----------



## Precious (Sep 14, 2007)

> I removed the red x. Give me the link to your photobucket pic and I will see if I can make it work.


Thank you for offering, Rick! Andrew PMd me and fixed it just like that.

I'm so happy! It was so frustrating.

*[SIZE=12pt]Thank You Andrew![/SIZE]*

You rock.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 14, 2007)

> Thank you for offering, Rick! Andrew PMd me and fixed it just like that.I'm so happy! It was so frustrating.
> 
> *[SIZE=12pt]Thank You Andrew![/SIZE]*
> 
> You rock.









Awwwwww shucks, anyone coulda done it...


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't like that avatar lol its weird


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine? or the naked fruit? Mine is anything but weird. It's Karen Cooper from George Romero's (we're not worthy!) "Night of the Living Dead" cult classiacal masterpiece of zombie theatre. Without that film, the horror movie as we know it today (not the "Hostel" torture films) would not exist. The naked fruit though...Andrew's the one to watch out for. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 15, 2007)

HAHAHAHA Yeah my grandpa is a big horror movie fan he stays up till 5 in the morning watching them every day. So he sleeps to noon. Also a long time ago he got open heart surgery and he stayed at my house to recover and gosh all he did was watch those movies all night. One time i woke up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and he wanted to know if i wanted to watch night of the living dead. At 3:00AM! LOL So i went back to bed because i didn't want to watch a horror movie at 3AM. lol


----------



## Precious (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG! If I wasn't already married. I WOULD LOVE TO STAY UP ALL NIGHT WATCHING HORROR MOVIES AND SLEEP TIL NOON! Ask your Grandfather if he's seen "I Walked With a Zombie". If not recommend it.


----------



## colddigger (Sep 17, 2007)

does mine work?

nooooooooo........


----------



## Precious (Sep 19, 2007)

Deutsherper's doesn't either...but Andrew can fix it! And I'm sure Rick could as he offered to fix mine.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone needing help should just PM me. :wink:


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 20, 2007)

> Deutsherper's doesn't either...but Andrew can fix it! And I'm sure Rick could as he offered to fix mine.


That avatar is from my computer, not from photobucket. Now that I have made an account on photobucket, I will test an avatar.


----------

